
Carly Fiorina endorses waterboarding 'to get information that was necessary' - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/sep/28/carly-fiorina-endorses-waterboarding
======
olgeni
Good - more diversity is needed in war criminals.

